# Womb lining too thin?



## chocci

Sorry guys posted on the TTC thread and was adviced to post here too as you guys may know more about this stuff so any help appreciated :)

Had my second scan of follicle tracking today, as usual nurses seem cagey about speculating on any findings so as usual am a little perplexed.

Firstly got my day 3 blood results she simply said everything came back normal and only thing she mentioned was FSH was 6.5 and that was acceptable - i am 32, is that ok? As it is something i have been worried about

Secondly the cyst i had is still there on my left ovary as it was on day 3, i am now on day 9. Is it normal. I think she said it is unlikely that i would develop any follicles in that ovary until the cyst goes? Is that true? Does that mean i am operating on half throttle so to speak?

She mentioned that i have a dominant follicle of 15mm on my righ ovary? Is this normal for day 9? I have no idea what it should be???

Lastly she mentioned that i have a thin womb lining and asked me to come back for another scan in 2 days as she thinks its too thin? Does anyone know what causes this and if there is anything i can do to improve it? Also what treatments there are for it and if this could be the cause of my infertility as i have mentioned to the specialist and nurses etc my periods are very light only for about 1 day heavy 1 day medium and 3rd-5th days spotting.

Any advice and help from anyone who has had the same in much appreciated as I dont think i can wait until speaking to my specialist at end of jan about al results together and the nurses or "scanners" seem reluctant or in too much of a hurry to discuss my questions??? Anyone else felt like that too????

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nathyrra

Hey chick,

Not sure how to answer all the questions as I'm somewhat clueless myself about alot of stuff regarding the mechanics of our bodies!

However, I also have thin lining. For me, it's caused because I don't ovulate naturally, so my body isn't producing Progesterone by itself. I -think- though could be wrong, that it's the progesterone that gets released in the second half of the cycle that thickens up your walls. Please don't quote me though! There are many women in this section that know far more than I do about it!

To combat mine, I am on Progesterone tablets from CD16 for ten days.

x


----------



## chocci

I think you are right also nurse vaguely mentioned something about one of causes can be low eostrogen??? i think i am ovulating but have only got as far as day 9 in scans so have prolly yet to conclusively prove that i suppose???

x


----------



## akcher

If your lining is thin, the doctor can prescribe estrogen. Taking BCP might be able to shrink your cyst on your ovary. I had to shrink mine this cycle and took BCP for 7 days. In the states, a FSH result under 10 is normal.

Good luck!


----------



## chocci

Hi ackcher

Thanks for your helpful information......excuse me if i am stupid but i am fairly new to these forums so am not sure about the abbrv's. I presume BCP is birth control pill. Wow does that help taking it for only about 7 days then????? I hoped that it would be a simple tablet perhaps to sort out the womb lining so fingers crossed you are right :) I am hoping when i go for scan tomorrow the follicle is just about to po and they can be sure i am ovulating then hopefully its just a case of sorting out the womb linign next cycle so that it is able to implant????

It so scarey all this stuff really, bit anxious again tonight about he scan tomorrow but at least i am findign out more and getting closer to sorting out my problems.

Baby dust to everyone :) xx


----------



## akcher

It worked for me. I had a cycst from my last cycle on the left side. I took BCP (yep it means birth control pills) for 7 days and it disappeared. After that I was able to start my TTC cycle. I'm currently on FSH injections so I'm not sure they will recommend the same treatment for you. Good luck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## FJL

I can't help you with the cyst as thats not my area!

If your lining is too thin, progesterone support will thicken it.

a 15mm follicle on day 9 is very good. The follicle needs to be around 20mm + for a good ovulation, and the follicle will grow 1-2mm every few days. So by day 14 when most women ovulate, your follicle should be well and truly over the 20mm mark.

Progesterone support normally starts after ovulation, this will give your uterus a good 5 days to thicken up before an embryo would be ready to implant. Did she tell you how thick your lining is? Around 8mm+ is needed.

I don't know what FSH level is needed, but the fact you had a 15mm on day 9 indicates that you are producing enough of this hormone. Estrogen highs are hand in hand with ovulation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chocci

Thanks very much FJL!!! Very useful info :)

I went for scan today but once again did not find out that much, tho managed to get more out of the registrar who scanned me this time than i ever got out of the sister and nurse who scanned me previously. I made sure they explained things, dont know if anyone else has found this but I reakon if i did not ask any questions they would hardly tell e anything and i would be left worrying more!

Anyway, I doubled checked my bloods and the ratio FSH to LH was FSH 6.5 : 3 LH. I thought the ration is best at 1:1 mine is 2:1, the registrar said its fine I pressume as he is the registrar he knows what he is talking about but then again they dont seem to want to discuss anything at moment?? Anyone else know anything about ratios?

Once again after quizzing they did not tell me womb thickness but simply said is thinner than we would like to see at this point, but he did say my follicle now on day 11 is 19mm and he said i will prolly ovulate tonight or tomorrow which i agree works in line with my cycle. I am not enthusiastic about trying tho as i reckon i ovulate regularly but have not got enough womb lining to implant!!! Though obviously I have to try.

I asked what the treatment would be if my lining is too thin and he said well it depends but its not likely to be tablets and more likely to be injections????????? I have to go back next fri for another scan and progesterone blood test.

Anyone have any ideas why they would suggest injections? Has anyone ever had them? Injections dont bother me but it seems more serious than simply taking some tablets???

I am still confused and now just want it to be end of jan to go and discuss my results with the specialist co i feel like everyhing is so vague at the moment. Did or does anyone else feel like this and have you got any advice to offer me. 

Sorry for going on but i just hate being kept in the dark :(


----------



## FJL

Well it sounds like you can produce a great follicle which is a huge part of all of this :)

I take progesterone support for my IVF cycles but its always vaginal. Either a tube of prog that you insert "up there" or a pessarie that goes up there too. I've never had an injection or tablet for progesterone support. 

The blood test to check for prog levels will be a good indicator as to whether or not you're producing enough for a good lining. Remember that prog levels will continue to go up AFTER ovulation, so your lining might thicken up on its own.

Unfortunately being confused and waiting waiting waiting for appointments/results/answers is a imminent. All of us girls in here know how frustrating and self consuming it all is. Hang in there, and I hope they can help you to get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## chocci

Thanks FJL, your right its frustrating but i suppose part of the process. Thanks again for the info

Baby dust to you too hun x


----------



## pixielou

Hi Chocci, can't help with the hormone level as I have never really known mine and don't understand it all.

I was having my follicles and lining tracked though when I was taking clomid and I was always told that lining should be about 8mm (was a while ago, hope this is right) I do know that certain foods can help to improve the quality of the lining such as good qulaity proteins-eggs, lean meat, cottage cheese etc there is a good book by Zita west and she talks about this.

Also I would agree with fjl that your follicles seem good at this size on this day. Mine normally used to raech about 18mm-19mm by day 12/13. Aparantely they grow about 2mm per day! So I would worry too about this.

Maybe speak to gp/ consultant or nurse about it?


----------



## chocci

Thanks pixielou :) You have put my mind at rest about follicles :)

Its strange really, i have had 3 different people doing scans on me so far. Each time i try to ask questions and they always seem a bit reluctant to give answers. Like they dont like to go into detail or speculate, but scilence for me is worse than hearing the worst, at least you can prepare for things if they tell you exactly what is going on. So although i understand what you mean about asking the doctor / gp, well my doc refered me on the basis of blood test results which they said suggested i was not ovulating...... seems they were very wrong on that one eh? So i dont think i wil contact them. :) I keep asking on each scan what is "normal" are things for me "normal" is there anything that looks wrong? BUT they give one line answers. Like well you have a small cyct or your lining is slighly thin. They never told me it was a good size follicle which would have been nice to hear too!!!!! Gettin a little fed up with the lack of discusion to be honest and i am suppsed to be using one of the best fertility clinics in the country!!! lol

I will keep on asking and see what they say, but i think it looks like for any detail i will have to wait till appointment with consultant / specialist at end of jan (

If anyone can shed any light on the hormone questions at beginning of this post i would be utterly greatful tho :)

baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixielou

The thing is though is that you could have good follicles but check that you are definately ovulating, when I had my scans they gave injection to gaurantee ovulation. Do you definately know if egg releases down check this!


----------

